# Beau Technique vs BMW Z4 M coupe ruby black 2 day rectification detail.



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Howdy all. Been a while since my last thread. Been beyond busy at *Beau Technique*. This little rarity of a *BMW Z4 M coupe* came by coincidence as it had already been detailed. The owner called me to take a peek as he was adamant that it could be better. I agreed to take a trip over and check it out and was quite surprised at how poorly finished it was. Swirls, cutting marring and blooming in many a place randomly which is definitely down to poor technique and lack of quality finishing. We chatted a little about what was neccesary to get the finish up to a level that was tangeably noticeable. Options for a one day enhancement and 2 days of heavy work were offered and after much concideration, the 2 day option was of choice. Paintwork was measured upon first inspection and had readings between 127 - 158 microns. A little scatty but understandable due to work previously carried out which signified some heavy cutting in certain areas. Never the less, readings were still healthy and none signified what would of been re-painted panels. The date was set and Saturday seen first of 2 days hard graft on what can only be described as paintwork as hard as Rambo, Conan the barbarian and granite combined! No prep shots as the car had brand new genuine CSL wheels fitted which had already seen several layers of *Planet polish wheel seal and shine* and previous detail had seen the car well clayed and no contamnation. Foamed with *Meguiars all purpose cleaner* and washed with *IronX soap gel* then dried with Uber towel and warm air dryed.

Heres some fun beforehand...














































Clearly seeing tape markings still evident which covered panel gaps...























































Time for some serious bloom action...



















Plenty of fun then eh?

Some serious hard work ahead and much needed tests proved *Scholl concepts wool* with *Scholl concepts S17+* was in order. More hits than could be counted tbh. Set of *3M yellow polishing pad* and *Scholl S17+* and the odd variable tweek on 3*M blue finishing pad* with *Nanotech super gloss* finishing polish to sharpen things up and punch out that desireable claret metal flake from this beautifull rare BMW ruby black.



















Now were popping!










More defective work needing levelling out...



















Much better and far crisper...










Cloudy hologram on tailgate...










Refined and sharp...



















Drivers door looking sorry for itself...










And after various pads and *Scholl S17+*...










Wing featuring nice blooming...










As it should be...




























Day 1 ended there and boy was I feeling it. Just under 10 hours or hardcore cutting, polishing and refining is a killer. Day 2 seen the bonnet which was was tough as anything and took a barrage of hits via *Scholl wool*, *Scholl orange sandwich pad*, *3M yellow polishing pad* all with *Scholl S17+* and *3M blue finishing pad* with *Nantech supergloss*. Car was then wheeled outside and refoamed...










The sun broke through the clouds and gave a nice chance for a direct sun shot...










Soft brush used to ease dust from all the intricate areas and then rinsed, dried and warm air dried again. Plenty of intricate tweeks via cotton buds and toothpicks followed by *Chemical guys EZ creme glaze* applied. Galss polished with *Autosmart glass glow*. Tyres / arches dressed with *Valetpro traditional tyre dressing*. Trim dressed with *Autosmart trim wizzard* and spray dressing to all grilles. *Swissvax onynx* as LSP as client asked about Swissvax so thought why not kill that curiosity?

After near 16 hours of polishing and trying to get the best from the car, for your viewing pleasure. One fine looking *BMW Z4 M coupe* looking sharper. Crisper and more importantly, how the client wanted the car in the first place...











































































































































































































































And yet another dramatic journey has come to and end. Happy motoring.


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice one. Ive just bought my Z4m in black sapphire and i tried machining it and the P1 on a cutting pad would not touch it so going to try a wool pad next.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

very nice
ive got some scholl 17+ on its way
hope i can acheive this finish as well
it looks very nice,deep gloss to the paint


any tips with scholl


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

st33ly said:


> Nice one. Ive just bought my Z4m in black sapphire and i tried machining it and the P1 on a cutting pad would not touch it so going to try a wool pad next.


This is the hardest paint ive come across bar RS4's. Wool is a must imo. Enjoy and hope the results blow you away buddy.



steve from wath said:


> very nice
> ive got some scholl 17+ on its way
> hope i can acheive this finish as well
> it looks very nice,deep gloss to the paint
> ...


Some was sharpened with Nanotech supergloss and EZ creme glaze really livened things up so it wasn't all Scholl S17+ but a vast majority of it was. No real knack. Try and see fella. Some paint types its fantastic used with the slow cut method. it finishes real nice, cuts heavy when you need it to and doesn't change dramatically after IPA so its an excellent choice of polish.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Fantastic change :thumb:

Really does change colour in the pictures outside when it's overcast, no red 'ish tint at all.

Hope the owner was pleased and finally got the finish they wanted .


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice..


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

Beautiful car and amazing finish (the ruby black paint is really unique).

However, had I paid the previous chap to 'detail' my car and it came back looking like that, I'd be pulling on my ass-kicking boots...

Well done for restoring the guy's confidence in a professional detail.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Beautiful work from Beau again, looks great! Great turnaround. Might give you a little pm about the Scholl if you don't mind ! :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

As above Scott!

Lovely motors these.


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Gorgeous motor and great work, you dont see many of these knocking about


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice work there fella


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

ads2k said:


> Fantastic change :thumb:
> 
> Really does change colour in the pictures outside when it's overcast, no red 'ish tint at all.
> 
> Hope the owner was pleased and finally got the finish they wanted .


He was very happy and wished it had been like this after his previous detail. You live and learn. At least its at a point where he wants it now. Proof that doing some research and window shopping before hiring a service provider really does pay off.



tonyy said:


> Very nice..


Cheers.



bigalj said:


> Beautiful car and amazing finish (the ruby black paint is really unique).
> 
> However, had I paid the previous chap to 'detail' my car and it came back looking like that, I'd be pulling on my ass-kicking boots...
> 
> Well done for restoring the guy's confidence in a professional detail.


I hear what your saying and I even stated this when checking the car out for him. I could totally appreciate that if he had already paid, chances of the guy coming back and putting in load of work again foc and it being done passionately rather than half heartedly would of been slim to none. He was watching over me during the process and was questioning and pointing out things so was tricky to instil confidence but got there in the end.



DetailMe said:


> Beautiful work from Beau again, looks great! Great turnaround. Might give you a little pm about the Scholl if you don't mind ! :thumb:


Cheers bud. Feel free



B&B Autostyle said:


> As above Scott!
> 
> Lovely motors these.


Cheers mate.:thumb:



James_M said:


> Gorgeous motor and great work, you dont see many of these knocking about


Certainly dont. I got a bit of a history lesson on the Z4 M coupe and how many were in the uk. The best to get your hands on is in white as there is apparently 18 ( or was ) in the whole of the uk.



-Mat- said:


> Nice work there fella


Ta muchly.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work matey, gotta love ceramic clearcoat.:lol:

Ruby black is a great colour, potentially (deposit pending) have a MK5 Golf booked that's been resprayed in this colour.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

stunning work there as usual mate :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

spot on that me old mucka, love to know who ****ed it up before hand....


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Fantastic colour. Nice work


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Gleammachine said:


> Nice work matey, gotta love ceramic clearcoat.:lol:
> 
> Ruby black is a great colour, potentially (deposit pending) have a MK5 Golf booked that's been resprayed in this colour.


Cheers Rob. Toughest clearcoat yet. Looked fantastic when the paint was cleared up correctly. Almost had a burgendy / brown tint to it.



swiftjon said:


> stunning work there as usual mate :thumb:


Cheers mate.



Reflectology said:


> spot on that me old mucka, love to know who ****ed it up before hand....


Cheers Rusty. Not wanting to cause any witch hunts. Just glad teh client was contented afterwards.



Dan Clark said:


> Fantastic colour. Nice work


Cheers. Really was a nice colour.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Stunning colour. Cracking work as ever mate! I feel your pain on the ceramic clearcoat :lol:


----------



## Mercury Detailing (Jan 26, 2011)

Very nice. Nuff said :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Refined Detail said:


> Stunning colour. Cracking work as ever mate! I feel your pain on the ceramic clearcoat :lol:


Its a whole next level of pain:wall: Cheers mate.



Mercury Detailing said:


> Very nice. Nuff said :thumb:


Ta Matt.:thumb:


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

great work, Car looked amazing....:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks. Appreciate all the great comments.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Stunning finish on a cracking car :thumb:


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

love these motors.
you did a great job on it!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great finish, on seriously tough paintwork!!! Looks very sharp now mate:thumb: 
Don't you just love rectifying other peoples attempts, will never cease to amaze me what some people produce:tumbleweed:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

yetizone said:


> Stunning finish on a cracking car :thumb:


Cheers. Certainly is a nice car.



Dizzle77 said:


> love these motors.
> you did a great job on it!


Thanks very much.



slrestoration said:


> Great finish, on seriously tough paintwork!!! Looks very sharp now mate:thumb:
> Don't you just love rectifying other peoples attempts, will never cease to amaze me what some people produce:tumbleweed:


Cheers buddy.
Quite surprising and even harder to instill confidence that it can be better. Proven it was better before his own eyes. What more can be done? Real pleased with the outcome and even more so that clients confidence has been brought back proving that not all are bad eggs:thumb:


----------

